# osaka dalian busan ,who is the best no2?



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

*osaka*,next to tokyo, the no2 city of *japan*, 

*dalian*,next to mukden,the no2 city of *liaoning province*, 

* busan*,next to seoul, the second largest city of *south korea*.


who is the best no2?


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

population:

osaka 2.67millon

dalian 6.69millon

busan 4millon


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

gdp：

osaka 240 billon USD

busan 52.6billon USD

dalian 121.6billionUSD


----------



## castermaild55 (Sep 8, 2005)

jutinyoung said:


> gdp：
> 
> osaka
> 
> ...


however, as for population , yokohama is bigger

GDP
1 Tokyo
2 New york
3 Los angels
4 chicago
5 London
6 Paris
7 Osaka city　230　billon USD　2012

Osaka city, Osaka(480 bilion USD)


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

castermaild55 said:


> GDP
> 1 Tokyo
> 2 New york
> 3 Los angels
> ...


thank you very much


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

gdp percapital：

osaka prefecture 35200USD

dalian 17966.19 USD

busan 13150 USD


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

dalian


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

On a personal note I love Thessaloniki, an arch-typical #2 city. But on an objective note it has to be Barcelona, possibly the most high profile #2 city and the most successful at that.

I also love Lyon and for Romania I'll nominate Cluj, but here it's an interesting because a whole handful of cities claim or can claim this status (Cluj, Iasi, Timisoara, Brasov, Constanta).

Edit: apologies it this wasn't meant for a discussion about any #2 cities, just the three in the OP.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Its Busan GDP per capita really that low? Its way below South Korean average.


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

sebvill said:


> Its Busan GDP per capita really that low? Its way below South Korean average.


 i don't know why,but it's real


----------



## jutinyoung (Dec 9, 2007)

dalian


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

jutinyoung said:


> i don't know why,but it's real


Not according to here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_South_Korean_regions_by_GDP

Also, where is your source for the Dalian GDP? You looking at here?

http://www.chinaknowledge.com/CityInfo/City.aspx?Region=NorthEast&City=Dalian


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Anyway, I think this is a typical city vs. city thread and not only that, but it smacks a bit of the "look at China" hype with the repeated posting of skylines and misinformation about South Korea (and even Osaka too). 

No, closure time.


----------

